# Yeti Suit



## ShreddyMcPowpow

Does anyone know where I could purchase a yeti suit? I can't find one anywhere. :dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many

I've seen one on eBay but you might need to alter it. Maybe get that suit but alter the mask with pieces from another mask.


----------



## stan_darsh

i think you might be able to work with this

Amazon.com: California Costumes Men's Abominable Snowman Costume,White,One Size: Clothing


----------



## slyder

Pricey at $190










Now this is a real cool one $1500 insane price so not worth it but cool looking


----------



## ShreddyMcPowpow

You are the most amazing!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShreddyMcPowpow

slyder said:


> Pricey at $190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a real cool one $1500 insane price so not worth it but cool looking



Where do I find the one for $190? I might actually get that haha


----------



## Mystery2many

go to ebay and type in "abominable snowbeast"


----------

